# age/legal



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

I hunt outside Glidden in Colorado county. This guy showed up chasing the girls and making scrapes. I let him walk because I could not get a good view of his spread. Can some of you more experience at aging deer tell me an estimate on age and if you think he is legal. 10 pts.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Looks older to me....mature.

Impossible to judge spread from that picture.


----------



## JRATexas (May 1, 2007)

looks mature, although a little skinny... when was that pic taken?


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

4 max


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

*age*



JRATexas said:


> looks mature, although a little skinny... when was that pic taken?


Pic was taken 10/12/2014. His body is much bigger than any of the other bucks I've seen. They all looked pretty young and sleek.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hard to tell the width but I would bet he is wide enough....You really need a pic with him facing you...


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I sure wouldn't bet that he's legal without being able to see if the ears are inside the antlers when he's alert.

TH


----------



## thempel (Aug 20, 2013)

I'd give him 4 1/2 to be on the safe side, but he may surprise you and go 5 1/2. If you had a better picture of him in a more alert pose you could look for a sway in his belly and back. Another thing to look at is if he has loose skin around his jaws. If it seems more "flappy" than usual that shows tooth wear making him a more mature buck. Also judging by his dark hocks that early in the season he's already rutting more than likely.

At the end of the day he's a solid buck.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

*legal*

Got another picture of this buck on my camera around the 18th of October. Pose was perfect. He is not legal. Rack is right on his ears. I estimate about 11.5-12.5 inch spread based on the size of the deer around Columbus. Thanks for all the input. Hope the neighbors will let him walk one more year.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

redfish bayrat said:


> Got another picture of this buck on my camera around the 18th of October. Pose was perfect. He is not legal. Rack is right on his ears. I estimate about 11.5-12.5 inch spread based on the size of the deer around Columbus. Thanks for all the input. Hope the neighbors will let him walk one more year.


My neighbor would shoot him & never blink an eye.


----------



## Tannerm (Oct 29, 2012)

I would say 4.5 tops


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

*better*

This guy showed up the day after the other deer I posted a photo of. He will be killed and the basket rack will breed. I'm on a small piece of a ranch that is in a co=op. I don't receive any mld permits or lamps permits for does. I'm not sure who the rancher gives them to or if he participates in either of the programs. I don't want to push my luck and be invited to leave a place I've hunted since 1988.


----------

